
Ben Horowitz on tough decisions, Asia, and Marc Andreessen - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/ben-horowitz-tech-in-asia-tokyo-2015/
======
Patient0
Was I missing something or was there actually nothing about Marc Andreessen in
the article? The title says "and why he is not friends with Marc Andreessen"
yet there's nothing at all about him. Who upvoted this?

edit: oh I found it now. They're not friends but more like "relatives". Click
bait.

"“It’s a great relationship,” Ben says. The two disagree constantly and their
honesty often causes tensions between them, when they argue about all kinds of
topics. “I’m not friends with Marc, he’s much more like a relative. I don’t
want to have lunch with him every day, in fact I prefer not to!” But this is
what makes theirs a unique and strong bond: the disagreements create a robust
exchange of ideas, which means they have much to learn from one another."

~~~
iamshariq
“It’s a great relationship,” Ben says. The two disagree constantly and their
honesty often causes tensions between them, when they argue about all kinds of
topics. “I’m not friends with Marc, he’s much more like a relative. I don’t
want to have lunch with him every day, in fact I prefer not to!” But this is
what makes theirs a unique and strong bond: the disagreements create a robust
exchange of ideas, which means they have much to learn from one another.

------
ghshephard
Ben is the real deal in terms of Leaders. I saw him make many, many tough
decisions, many of which were _not_ popular, but were right for the company.
About the only mistake I've ever seen him make (that couldn't have been
avoided) was after the catastrophic layoffs when Loudcloud went public at the
same time the market tanked (an awesome achievement, in itself), when he was
rallying the leftover troops (that hadn't gone to EDS, or lost their jobs), he
stated "No more layoffs, not while I'm CEO." \- he was pretty passionate about
that, and was trying to make a commitment to the leftover 100 or so employees
- but no CEO should ever make that commitment to their employees.

(Though, to the best of my knowledge, he honored that commitment while CEO of
Opsware - so who am I to judge...)

------
smaili
Has anyone uploaded the video? Not finding anything on YouTube except the
startups that pitched.

------
david927
Why is the article about Ben but the pictures of Voldemort?

edit: Ben, if you're reading this, my startup Brodlist.com is looking for
funding and we too hate Harry Potter.

~~~
iancarroll
Your site is a blatant ripoff of
[https://foundationdb.com/](https://foundationdb.com/).

